# Trovoada - Vista da Póvoa de Lanhoso - 5 Julho 2022



## guimeixen (8 Jul 2022 às 19:12)

Este foi um dos tipos de dias dos quais eu gosto mais, em que há uma bela estrutura, raios e um belo pôr do sol. Certamente que os raios podiam ter sido mais e melhores, mas ainda assim foi um fantástico fim de tarde.
Neste dia estive mais uma vez pelo Castelo de Lanhoso em que a partir das 17h começou a explodir uma célula para NE por cima do Gerês. Ganhou uma bela forma conforme foi crescendo com a torre bem pronunciada por baixo da bigorna e acompanhada de um rugir distante. Enquanto isso acontecia, para o meu lado direito, SE, começavam mais células a ganhar intensidade e a ficar mais perto. Neste altura parecia uma competição de trovões entre a trovoada da direita e a da esquerda. Pelas 18h40 estava já bastante escuro para SE com vários trovões a acompanhar e não faltava muito para começar a ventania a vir da célula e a fazer descer a temperatura a pique. Entre as 19h e 19h30 foram visíveis vários raios à medida que a trovoada se movimentava de SE para SW do meu local. Quando desse lado começou a acalmar virei-me para o lado contrário pois já tinha ouvido um ou outro trovão forte vindo daí. Nesta altura já se estavam a dissipar e ia caindo chuva vinda da bigorna com um vento intenso de este a acompanhar. Esta é uma das minhas partes favoritas em que a trovoada já se está a dissipar, mas temos ainda os raios anvil crawler que podem ser acompanhados de raios nuvem-solo, que era o que já estava a acontecer quando apanhei o tal raio enorme e o outro na foto a seguir. Ainda deu para ouvir uns valentes trovões neste bocado em que ela se dissipava.
Quando já à um bom pedaço que já não se via um único raio fui ver como esta para o lado do sol e já estava tudo preparado para um espetacular pôr do sol com as bases das nuvens já iluminadas acompanhadas de grandes cortinas de chuva.
E foi assim este fantástico fim de tarde.

Outra parte interessante foi que quando eu cheguei ao castelo estava uma brisa marítima algo intensa e até pensei que não se fosse formar nada de mais, mas deve ter acabado por ajudar na formação das trovoadas. Só mesmo quando elas estava mesmo mais perto é que começou a acalmar até eventualmente ser substituído pela ventania vinda das células.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2022 às 19:17)

Que delícia de fotos!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 19:44)

Absolutamente épico! E um pôr-do-sol "virgado" belíssimo!
 excelente trabalho e obrigado pela partilha, tenho saudades de presenciar algo assim!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 19:59)

Ainda tenho a sequência completa das imagens do radar dinâmico e do registo das DEA desse dia. Vou fazer um time-lapse dessa zona.
Bem, e o local de observação foi incrivelmente bem escolhido, mesmo por entre as células e só apanhando alguma chuva de bigorna.
Exemplo daquilo que te rodeava:


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jul 2022 às 10:34)

TiagoLC disse:


> Que delícia de fotos!





StormRic disse:


> Ainda tenho a sequência completa das imagens do radar dinâmico e do registo das DEA desse dia. Vou fazer um time-lapse dessa zona.
> Bem, e o local de observação foi incrivelmente bem escolhido, mesmo por entre as células e só apanhando alguma chuva de bigorna.
> Exemplo daquilo que te rodeava:


Obrigado @TiagoLC e @StormRic!

@StormRic quanto ao local acabei por ter sorte que elas se desenvolvessem assim .


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2022 às 11:10)

guimeixen disse:


> Este foi um dos tipos de dias dos quais eu gosto mais, em que há uma bela estrutura, raios e um belo pôr do sol. Certamente que os raios podiam ter sido mais e melhores, mas ainda assim foi um fantástico fim de tarde.
> Neste dia estive mais uma vez pelo Castelo de Lanhoso em que a partir das 17h começou a explodir uma célula para NE por cima do Gerês. Ganhou uma bela forma conforme foi crescendo com a torre bem pronunciada por baixo da bigorna e acompanhada de um rugir distante. Enquanto isso acontecia, para o meu lado direito, SE, começavam mais células a ganhar intensidade e a ficar mais perto. Neste altura parecia uma competição de trovões entre a trovoada da direita e a da esquerda. Pelas 18h40 estava já bastante escuro para SE com vários trovões a acompanhar e não faltava muito para começar a ventania a vir da célula e a fazer descer a temperatura a pique. Entre as 19h e 19h30 foram visíveis vários raios à medida que a trovoada se movimentava de SE para SW do meu local. Quando desse lado começou a acalmar virei-me para o lado contrário pois já tinha ouvido um ou outro trovão forte vindo daí. Nesta altura já se estavam a dissipar e ia caindo chuva vinda da bigorna com um vento intenso de este a acompanhar. Esta é uma das minhas partes favoritas em que a trovoada já se está a dissipar, mas temos ainda os raios anvil crawler que podem ser acompanhados de raios nuvem-solo, que era o que já estava a acontecer quando apanhei o tal raio enorme e o outro na foto a seguir. Ainda deu para ouvir uns valentes trovões neste bocado em que ela se dissipava.
> Quando já à um bom pedaço que já não se via um único raio fui ver como esta para o lado do sol e já estava tudo preparado para um espetacular pôr do sol com as bases das nuvens já iluminadas acompanhadas de grandes cortinas de chuva.
> E foi assim este fantástico fim de tarde.
> ...


Belíssimos registos!  O poder na Natureza é sempre surpreendente 
Obrigado pelas partilhas Guilherme!


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jul 2022 às 18:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimos registos!  O poder na Natureza é sempre surpreendente
> Obrigado pelas partilhas Guilherme!


Obrigado @João Pedro!


----------



## Aine (11 Jul 2022 às 10:11)

Excelente trabalho! Belas fotos e obrigada pela partilha.


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Jul 2022 às 10:54)

Que imagens fantásticas


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2022 às 11:27)

Fotos espetaculares! Parabéns pelo registo e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2022 às 21:59)

Aine disse:


> Excelente trabalho! Belas fotos e obrigada pela partilha.





Vitor TT disse:


> Que imagens fantásticas





MSantos disse:


> Fotos espetaculares! Parabéns pelo registo e obrigado pela partilha!



Obrigado!


----------

